# Spread Betting



## ThomasJ (3 Feb 2005)

Has anyone been using this form of financial trading??

If so can you give me yoru feedback?


----------



## ianbrown (1 Apr 2005)

have used it, and made money from it.
you would want to know what you are doing. it is not for the faint hearted


----------



## ThomasJ (1 Apr 2005)

Was it with Viince Stanzonie??


----------

